# How to give your social media security a boost



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Social media has become an important part of modern life for most people – one that can cause serious headaches if you’re sharing with a wider audience than you intend. Because functionality and settings change with surprising frequency, it’s a good idea to assess your account preferences regularly. But if you are not particularly security-savvy, it can be hard to know what specific things to look for. In this guide we’ll lay out a few things to consider.
> 
> While the most obvious place to start looking for security-related settings would be security or privacy tabs, you shouldn’t stop there. In my own searches, I was surprised how many security-related features were listed in totally different areas. When in doubt, click through all the various tabs available in the settings or preferences pages for your accounts, to see what is there. Here are a few things to keep an eye out for:


How to give your social media security a boost


----------

